
How to build powerful REST APIs blazingly fast with Node.js - JKHeadley
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-build-powerful-rest-apis-blazingly-fast-with-node-js-86d6e55a5b34
======
JKHeadley
Hi HN, I'm launching v1 for a project I've been working on for two years now.
Please check out the article and let me know what you think :)

